# Driftwood



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I was wondering if any of our local woods are ok to use as driftwood in my freshwatter tanks?

Is aging neccessary or any special treatment?

Mike in S Surrey


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

its always gonna be safer to buy from a fish store but sooo pricey..

i got mine from the river and poured hot boiled water on it and scrubbed it with hot water in the shower then poured boiled water on it again

ive heard of using chlorine to kill bacteria as well but im not 100% on the process


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Any organisms that survive in saltwater will not survive in fresh so you could get a piece from the ocean somewhere and should be safe. Would still scrub and boil it to get rid of as much impurities as possible.

As well, don't use cedar as it takes forever (or never) to sink and will leech certain stuff into the water for a long time


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard that arbutus is the same family of tree as manzanita.


----------



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Sagebrush is also a manzanita.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bok said:


> Sagebrush is also a manzanita.


I didnt know that.. prob makes your water smell good.. i like the smell of sage


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

How da heck can you tell which wood is from which tree?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, cut the branch yourself


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Then how do i distinguish trees LOL!!!
I'm not wilderness smart! HAHA
I know what's a maple tree and a cedar tree! That's bout IT!! oh wait... now i'm confusing myself... cedar tree is the one that's smells real strong right?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

google pic it


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

LOL. put a LF: Driftwood in the equipment section and save yourself time, money and fish


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the information.

I'm close to the ocean here is S Surrey so I will do a driftwood search and hopefully find a piece with old barnicles on it for the calcium to soffen the hard rain water.

I boil my driftwood for at least an hour in my old crab boilng pot (3 gallon) even when I buy it from the aquarium shops.
It helps reduce the discolouration of the water.
Cheers
Mike in S Surrey


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

don't worry about it too much. I have always used local woods, mainly from the rivers and lakes, and have never had issues. Even cedar roots and branches are not as toxic as people make them out to be. Sunken wood is present in most fresh water ecosystems, often in large amounts. Fish are used to it. The worst that will happen is you get a piece that is rich in tannins and turns your water tea color. In that case just remove the wood. Sterilizing is good, but not really necessary. Jest a scrub in hot water is all you need.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/pacificdriftwood/pageH.html


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so much manzanita and arbutus trees here in the lower main land


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I took a huge branch of arbutus, sanded off all the bark and soaked in it a tote of water + salt(changing the water every week) and it ended out working great in my tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Hussy said:


> I would'nt try it myself because it would be contaminated by oil or grease and not good for the fish and not for the tank.


????? were do you get would like this


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

in a ship yard


----------

